# Does this look ANYTHING like a GSD puppy?



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

This is just a curiosity I've had for awhile. This is what Mia looked like when I picked her up from the shelter at 8 weeks old. At the time I thought she looked like a German shepherd, but I really hadn't seen any GSD puppies before. Since I joined the forum, whenever I look at her pictures I think, "That looks NOTHING like any of the other puppies..."




This has nothing to do with her now, I'm just curious why she looked SO different as a puppy.


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Must have something else in her that's why her ear isn't up all the way.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know. But a great looking dog.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Puppies can be confusing. There is something a little different about your pup, but she still looks like a gsd. I'm still amazed at how many color changes they go through. Even our Black and Tan girls started out almost all black and Ranger is sable, @ 9 months I'm not sure if he's finished changing.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think there might be a bit of something else mixed in - the head and muzzle look different, both as a pup and now as an older dog.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Color wise she looks like a sable. Did she have a black stripe down her back as a wee pup? I agree she does look a little different but could be a GSD...definitely a high mix if she is one.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Color wise she looks like a sable. Did she have a black stripe down her back as a wee pup? I agree she does look a little different but could be a GSD...definitely a high mix if she is one.


She didn't when I got her, just a black spot on the base of her tail. A stripe came around 3 months. I got her assuming she was a mix. Her mom had papers and was at the shelter with the puppies, but no word at all on the father - I'm assuming that's why they were dumped at the shelter.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree, she looks like a high concentrated mix. 

also, even on 100% PB dogs, the ears may or may not come up completely. Shes pretty.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

You are right. The puppy looks nothing like the dog. But she is still a doll, even if she is only 99% GSD. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> You are right. The puppy looks nothing like the dog. But she is still a doll, even if she is only 99% GSD.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's turned out more beautiful than I ever expected. She's my perfect baby. :wub:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

What a CUTE dog! She has the same look to her that I have seen in chow mixes. She looks mostly GSD to me but if I had to guess I would say she's got a little bit of chow in her as well .My friend had a lab/chow mix and she had that same mild floofy/blockyness to her head, really round eyes, and gentle expression. Very pretty girl!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Switchblade906 said:


> Must have something else in her that's why her ear isn't up all the way.


Wouldn't say that's completely true. Many GSDs can have soft ears.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I love Mia she's so cute!

I've known many pb dogs with soft ears. 
Does hers permanently have the folded tip? She's so stinking cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

she's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

She was adorable as a puppy .. didn't look 100 percent (she almost had the cute giant breed dog head structure) and matured into a beautiful dog.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Even if not full gsd she's more gsd than anything else and I've seen shepherds with there ears like that but hard be 100 percent aa to weather full gsd as pictures can be deceiving Very pretty though her colouring is gsd and marking and general shape 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

The adult pic I think she looks full GSD to me, but definitely in her puppy pic she looks like there's something else in there. Isn't that funny!

Either way, she blossomed from an adorable pup, into a real beauty. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would have said GSD as a pup.


----------

